

Anatomy ads: a new way to monetize your brand - aaronrichard
http://anatomyads.com/

======
aaronrichard
Hey guys. I recently submitted an application for this Winter's Y Combinator,
and I just wanted to introduce myself here and get some feedback. I've been a
lurker here for a while and thought I might chime in.

Feel free to have a look at the site. Right now it's sort of a rough prototype
of the idea we've been playing with. What we wanted to do is create a network
that allows people to promote their own ad network by combining all of their
web spaces together. A new way to create a personal brand, promote a cause, or
fund an event. It's a portable ad widget that works through fixed
sponsorships.

I'd like to know what questions you guys might have, and what you think. Feel
free to rip it apart and leave nasty comments too. Your feedback is most
welcome.

Thanks!

